# I'm pretty sure.....



## longbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

I was using a turkey call this morning

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe a new market for calls out there......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2014)

look up harry there probably still roosted in them trees

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2014)

From hens to heifers. They both taste good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## longbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> look up harry there probably still roosted in them trees


 

I might need a new call Duck.


Harry (i have one on the way) M


----------



## longbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> From hens to heifers. They both taste good.


 
Hen to Heifers??? we still talking turkey right? 



Harry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2014)

So, what's your beef??? Chuck


----------

